# tabelle in frame unten rechts ausrichten



## deluxe-striker (26. Dezember 2003)

hiho

ich habe eine tabelle in einem frame und möchte diese in dem Frame unten rechts ausrichten (oder oben rechts, mitte unten, etc...)
kann mir jemand helfen wie das geht?

thx

cu


----------



## Fabian H (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

versuch es mal mit:

```
<table style="position:absolute;right:0px;bottom:0px;">
```


----------

